# Api-auslesen



## bluelu (13. Aug 2020)

Hey Leute ich bin eigentlich noch Anfänger und bin auf eueren Rat angewiesen, ich möchte aus einer API(nur einen bestimmten Parameter) auslesen in Java EE. Diese dann anschließend auf meiner Web-Anwendung ausgeben. Ich habe jetzt keine Ahnung wie ich genau vorgehen soll, ich habe lediglich gelesen das es möglich (wahrscheinlich auch der einfachste weg )mit JSON ist. Ich weiss allerdings nicht wie ich die API einbinde und mit Bibliotheken bin ich auch nicht vertraut, wie gesagt bin noch Anfänger wäre net wenn ihr mich an der Hand führt. Die URL (API) wäre die folgende :https://mannheim.opendatasoft.com/api/records/1.0/search/?dataset=free_bike_status&q=Hochschule. Wenn ihr noch fragen habt würde ich die gerne beantworten.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Aug 2020)

Im Prinzip ist das relativ einfach. Zu Java EE gehört die "Java API for RESTful Web Services", kurz JAX-RS API, die einen Client zur einfachen Kommunikation mit solchen Web Services enthält. Eine weitere API, die zu Java EE gehört, ist JSON Processing, kurz JSON-P, mit der sich ebenfalls relativ einfach unter Java mit JSON arbeiten lässt.

Allerdings solltest Du schon ein wenig Ahnung von Java, der Infrastruktur und dem Web haben, ansonsten läuft das hier auf einen Java-/Java EE-Kurs hinaus und das kann ein Forum nicht leisten.


----------



## M.L. (14. Aug 2020)

Oder man geht fremd und verwendet Python.   Die passende URL einsetzen, die gewünschten Werte extrahieren (z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
for i in jsonData["records"]:
        print(f'Fahrrad Typ:  {i["fields"]["terminal_type"]} , Fahrrad Ort : {i["fields"]["geopoint"]}')
```
 et voila: "Fahrrad Typ:  7inch , Fahrrad Ort : [49.4702610489, 8.48225533962] "


----------



## bluelu (15. Aug 2020)

Hi Leute , danke erstmal für eure Antworten , i like 😄


----------



## mihe7 (15. Aug 2020)

Im Anhang findest Du ein Beispiel als Maven-Projekt. Im Test-Paket findest Du eine Klasse, die die Verwendung zeigt - kannst Du auch ausführen (als JUnit-Test). Im POM und dem Java-Quelltext habe ich an ein paar Stellen Kommentare eingefügt.


----------



## bluelu (16. Aug 2020)

hey viele dank mihe7, sehr net von dir


----------

